# trying to conceive while breastfeeding - help!!



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

ok mamas...we want another one.







: but ds is only 6 mo and nurses ALL.THE.TIME. i dont' want to wean him, but i do want to conceive. any advice on how to increase my chances of ovulation?

background: dd is 28 months. she was conceived while on the nuvaring. she breastfed for 18 mo and i never got my period back. i do think my milk dried up at about 18 or 20 weeks of the pregnancy, when dd was about 16 or 17 mo. ds is now 6 months old (they are actually 21 months apart) now. after 2 suprises we are TRYING









other background:i am in school and will have abreak next year from jan to july, which we would love to use to babymoon...if only we can get the baby here.

TIA!!


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

well, nightweaning would be a good start to trying to get your fertility back, but how much would it be taking away from your ds? if it were me, I wouldn't think about nightweaning until closer to a year...I know some kids do sttn before then, but for the round-the-clock nurser, it is kind of a big deal for them...it took my ds until more like 18 mths before we were successful at partial nightweaning... Maybe you could start by just reducing the number of night nursings - have your DP take turns with you at every other waking???


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

According to something I just heard at a LLL meeting, eat lots of protein, especially lots of meat. I'd never heard that before, though, and I don't know the source.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm.... this i would like to know too! DD is still BFing all the time. She WAS night weaned, but changed her mind a month or two ago and decided to start feeding at night again. *sigh* lol. I swear it's my mom's fault. She was STTN when she was sleeping in the same room as my mom. My mom moved out and she started waking up again. We'd keep her in our bed, but there's no room. No place to put her crib in our room either. I try sticking the pacifier back in to see if that's what she wants, but she screams louder when I do that! lol. Hmm... maybe time for me to introduce some solids?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMJ* 
According to something I just heard at a LLL meeting, eat lots of protein, especially lots of meat. I'd never heard that before, though, and I don't know the source.

Wonder if it's the iron?

My periods came back when I was nursing my son whenever and wherever he wanted it... it was around 9 months, shortly after he cut out his 2am feed so I was sleeping from 11pm till 5am or so, nursed him, back to bed. I made no effort to limit his nursing but when he on his own cut that feed out, periods came back. I never had my iron tested post-partum but it was normal enough while pregnant with him (low normal, but I tend towards anemic so high for me!)

Now with my twins... 14 months and no period here. I am still nursing one of them and I have made efforts to get 8 hour stretches with no nursing... tried to night wean and had them down to none or one waking at one point, then at one year they had shots and that's when I ended up weaning one so I could exclusively nurse the other (they'd always had bottles and boob) - she reacted badly to the shots and only wanted to nurse - so one of mine nurses a fair bit yet but I don't think as much as my son. BUT my iron levels are in the toilet... so I wonder if my body is kind of like, uh uh, no more visitors for a while!!!

At any rate - I have seen night weaning work once, to bring on periods - but I wouldn't try for it, with a 6 month old. That's too young!!! I don't even have the heart to deny my 14 month old the boob at night... she's up 2-3 times a night again, ugh. Drives me nuts but... I just can't say no.









If they wean on their own that's one thing - but there's no way I could force it. (My baby that is weaned didn't care about giving up the boob - I don't know what I would have done if she had been like her sister!!!)

Me... If I had a 6 month old and no history of fertility issues (2 surprises) ... I'd just wait. But that's me. I'm kind of trying to push it myself since I do have a history of fertility issues... but I'm not pushing hard enough apparantly. Maybe I need a burger...


----------

